# My Power Red Astra VXR aka Mr Swirl



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I've been lurking these pages for a while and making the odd post but thought I'd share my story a bit.

When I first registered I had an 07 MCS, the detailing bug bit me then and I started investing in little bits and bobs for cleaning.

Picked up some CG stuff etc and had a go...results were very rewarding for me as a first timer but I wanted more so bought up yet more gear.

Snow foam lance, collinite wax, more CG stuff, more buckets, grit guards, tar removers, iron x stuff and got even better results.

BUt the MCS got sold due to my second daughter coming and I was carless for a few weeks so honed my skills further on the Wife's ML










Then along came the Astra VXR...although head was saying be sensible I'm just too young still to do that so I kept my hot hatch dream going.

It started like this....looks clean but lacking any vibrancy and pop.










I did quite well with it on price but wasn't too happy with the paint work so me and a friend got cracking.

We did

Pre wash with APC
Snow Foam
Rinse
Two Bucket Wash with AB luxury suds
Rinse
De tar
Rinse
Snow Foam
Rinse
Iron-x
Snow Foam
Rinse 
Dry
PLEASE NOTE....AT THIS POINT MY MATE AND NEIGHBOURS THOUGHT ID GONE MENTAL

Then I broke the news to my mate that we weren't done and had loads more work to do.

So Clayed with DJ bars and DJ Born Slippy
Washed again
Dryed

Then 2 coats of AG SRP
One of CG EZ Creme Glaze

Finished with 2 coats of Collinite.

The result...2 aching blokes but a very shiny car and sense of pride at what we'd done.























































And two from a recent quick wash and wipe down....



















My problem is though, I still want more....

The AG SRP was pants and didn't do anything for the swirls so I'm half chuffed because the car looks much better than it did but not where I wanted it so I've just received my Dojo Juice Buff Daddy with a selection of Liquid Shine pads and polishes.

I'm going to take my time and correct the car per panel when time allows!

Thanks for looking and will update in due course.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks great 👍well worth the hard work.

SRP won't remove swirls, only fill them. You will get some good results with the DA but I would suggest you practice on a scrap panel first. You have to get used to how the polishes and pads respond and work and how much pressure you can apply, etc.


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

like Bluberry says AG SRP will only 'fill' the swirls & leave a nice shine,what you really want is to remove them that will make the car/paint look soooo much more 'richer' in colour more depth to the paint (if you know where i'm comming from)
i done a blue zafira a couple of weeks ago

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308659&highlight=nichola

this was 1 polish Scholl Concepts S17+ on a grenn CG hex pad,it had never been polished before but washed once a month in the Romanian 'hand wash'

ps.............loving that vxr bud..............tidy :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice car mate and brilliant turn around with the SRP


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

from one VXR owner to another...... thats a top job!!

As is said above...... if you want some proper depth, you'll have to get some cutting pads and good quality polish!!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice car fella and great job on the clean up


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks nice..


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great work mate on the Astra .


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

nice car buddy!!!!


----------



## Webbianno (Jun 17, 2013)

Looks good matey....


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking a lot better which is the main thing. As every one is saying next step is a machine. You won't do much damage with a DA if you don't fancy the scrap panel, just read the guides on here and use the less aggressive combo first. You will be surprised how much punishment the paint will take. Just remember to read/watch the guides.

Also there's no need to snow foam in between Tar remover and Fall out remover. Just apply one rinse/wipe then apply the other then you can snow foam. Saves time and snow foam. Unless you enjoy it of course.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Soul Hudson said:


> Looking a lot better which is the main thing. As every one is saying next step is a machine. You won't do much damage with a DA if you don't fancy the scrap panel, just read the guides on here and use the less aggressive combo first. You will be surprised how much punishment the paint will take. Just remember to read/watch the guides.
> 
> Also there's no need to snow foam in between Tar remover and Fall out remover. Just apply one rinse/wipe then apply the other then you can snow foam. Saves time and snow foam. Unless you enjoy it of course.


Thanks mate. I've been watching the Junkman vids. So feel pretty prepared.

There's a few scrap places and breakers by me so might see if I can get a panel nice and cheap.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Good man. get some pics up when you do.


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi mate, ive got a power red astra h and ive also just got a DA polisher(DAS-6 PRO) just wondering what pads and polishes are you going to be using?? ive been told that this paint is medium in hardness so we should get some good results.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Matty12345 said:


> Hi mate, ive got a power red astra h and ive also just got a DA polisher(DAS-6 PRO) just wondering what pads and polishes are you going to be using?? ive been told that this paint is medium in hardness so we should get some good results.


I got a Dodo Juice Buffy Daddy DAS 6

I got a deal with Liquid Shine Polish and Pads with spot pads too. I'm going to start off with a light polish but there's a slightly more cutting zero swirl polish and better pad if needed.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Soul Hudson said:


> Good man. get some pics up when you do.


Absolutely. Will be taking my time though!


----------



## Diesel987 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ryanjdover said:


> My problem is though, I still want more....


You're not the only one. :thumb:


----------



## Shauna (May 1, 2013)

Worth all the back ache!  lovely Ryan!


----------



## nemo01 (Mar 13, 2013)

Very nice job.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Diesel987 said:


> You're not the only one. :thumb:


It's awful... I just hope the buff daddy will satisfy my craving for more shine!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice work pal


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Good work.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Couple of pics from a recent quick wash and rub down with Dodo Juice Detailing Spray...



















Also added a bit of Hexis Cast Rosso Red wrap to the boot strip. Debadge to follow.




























Hopefully everything will be stripped back at the weekend and my Buff Daddy DA will get its first outing!


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

You haven't used it yet? If it was me I would have done a full detail as soon as I got it. :lol: 

The potential of this colour is endless. Someone on my street has the Corsa VXR in Power Red. Well, Power Pink. It has faded really really badly and looks awful. Having just purchased a red car myself I am very aware of UV damage so getting some good protection on there is essential. 

Good luck mate. Also love the wrap, very subtle.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh mate. I wish but just had another kid! Free time never happens!


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Sounds like a good escape to me. Lols.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

good work


----------



## Mike1982 (Nov 6, 2011)

minnnt said:


> You haven't used it yet? If it was me I would have done a full detail as soon as I got it. :lol:
> 
> The potential of this colour is endless. Someone on my street has the Corsa VXR in Power Red. Well, Power Pink. It has faded really really badly and looks awful. Having just purchased a red car myself I am very aware of UV damage so getting some good protection on there is essential.
> 
> Good luck mate. Also love the wrap, very subtle.


Should be safe from fading with Power Red as it's clear coated, I assume the Corsa would have been single stage Flame Red, hence it turning pink!

To the OP - I have just bought a Power Red 2012 Zafira which was very swirly, I used my Das6 pro with CG v36 on a white hex pad with good results. Didnt get full correction but I'd rather take it slow. :thumb::thumb:

Good luck with yours, get stuck in! :detailer:


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

looks a massive improvement mate. 

To the "untrained eye" that'd be be a show winner. 

You should be proud of the finish, I've spent 2 days doing my car, and although massively improved it's not the finish I wanted.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info Mike.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Fantastic work


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

griffin1907 said:


> looks a massive improvement mate.
> 
> To the "untrained eye" that'd be be a show winner.
> 
> You should be proud of the finish, I've spent 2 days doing my car, and although massively improved it's not the finish I wanted.


Thank you mate. To a novice like me that's very encouraging. I really can't wait to have a go with the DA as there's still loads of improvement to be had.

Was quite funny actually. I got caught speeding a few weeks back and the copper was writing out the ticket and commented on my very shiny finish!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Nice work Ryan! :thumb:

Looking really good mate!


----------



## ovoxo (Aug 12, 2013)

Ryanjdover said:


> AT THIS POINT MY MATE AND NEIGHBOURS THOUGHT ID GONE MENTAL


Hahaha I can relate!

Car looks ace bud.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely job :thumb:


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Not much to report...

Quick rear de badge today.










Loving the cleaner and more aggressive look.

Still haven't had the bloody DA out though yet....I love detailing but have no spare time to do it!


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Recent updates are as follows...

Added Corsa VXR indicator surrounds just to bring the sides up to a more modern look.

Quite pleased with them



















But also got my DA for the first time ever! BUT didn't have a chance to do the whole car. Just the back end. The car was relatively clean anyway so started off with spray of APC and then a two bucket wash on the area to be polished. De tar and clayed then used Liquid Shine zero swirl with an yellow pad and then CG EZ creme glaze with a black hex logic pad.

Not perfect but its my first time and there are deffo improvements and to be made but happy.

Also doing it this way I'm more confident and not rushing things. Just a small area/panel at a time.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Soooo, I thought I should resurrect this one as been almost 3 years since I last updated it... Oops.

Quite a lot happened after the last post. Many modifications happened as I hit the year mark.

Problems is once the modding happened I was out enjoying it and not cleaning it as much so thought there was less of a need to post here!

In the end she ended up with a Full turbo back system, airtec FMIC, direct route with cone, lowered on DAP springs, RARB, new Bola B1 wheels. New rocker covering engine bay with other goodies, remapped to 275 Bhp and 350ft/lbs plus many other bits.





In the end though a replacement came up out the blue and I had to have it and ended up having to run both at the same time but it gave me a chance to return the old one to standard and detail it one last time for the new owner which ended up being a performance car dealer from the north east











Car came up a treat and I was extremely sorry to see it go when it looked so good but it had to.

Anyway on to the replacement....







As you can see I don't like too much change! I wanted a newer car and I got that but I wasn't ready to live the MK5 VXR fold behind. Been enjoying it as the last but this is a much better cared for example with lots of goodies so I'll be lurking these pages a little more as I intend on keeping this for the long haul....probably forever as big plans eventually.

Maybe a new thread for the new one in due course

Sent from my iPhone you Android Scumbags!!!


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

Great work came up very well do love them in Arden blue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah great work, I used to have the same red vxr and loved it so I fully appreciate the boy racer bug that we all have somewhere inside us!

Hope I get the confidence to get my DA out soon and give it a go.. Eeeek..


----------

